# Dogs love snow!



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I took a few pics of my pooch frolicking in the snow yesterday. If anybody else has photos of their dogs enjoying the snow, please feel free to post them here.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow ! looks like you got a bunch of snow at your place ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahah he looks so cute, he was really enjoying himself. I love the first pic


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

somebody was having fun


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

We got about 5-6" of snow here. My dog Mia goes crazy in the snow, she thinks that it tastes great too!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that the same puppy i saw about a yr ago? Yes I know what you mean by dogs and snow, Deja the 6 month old Dogo is crazy for it, she loves to eat it, which is making her want to go pee more lol , gotta love it


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> Is that the same puppy i saw about a yr ago? Yes I know what you mean by dogs and snow, Deja the 6 month old Dogo is crazy for it, she loves to eat it, which is making her want to go pee more lol , gotta love it


Yep, that's her. She's over 2 years old now, weighs about 100 lbs. Deja must look so cute playing in the snow. Your black dog (sorry, can't remember his name) must be pretty big now too because isn't he some kind of Mastiff cross?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Yep, that's her. She's over 2 years old now, weighs about 100 lbs. Deja must look so cute playing in the snow. Your black dog (sorry, can't remember his name) must be pretty big now too because isn't he some kind of Mastiff cross?


Duke, yes he's very big, but he turned out to be not a mastiff cross, but portuguese water dog cross. Lol , he's pretty funny looking with his curled tail. It's hilarious when they both play in the snow, he's all black and she's all white.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a chocolate labrador and he loves the snow as well. I haven't had the chance to take pictures yet, but I will after the next snowfall


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

that first pic could win a prize it is so good :O) dogs might love snow in vancouver but where i am it is -39 and my dogs do NOT love it :O)


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

My whippets and my parents' pointers think that snow is the best thing that ever happened.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> that first pic could win a prize it is so good :O) dogs might love snow in vancouver but where i am it is -39 and my dogs do NOT love it :O)


Thanks!
-39 is way too cold ...come back to Vancouver


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's its slightly above zero and with snow on the ground. Best of all worlds for dogs:bigsmile:


----------

